# general anesthesia modifiers



## 574coding (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi, When coding General Anesthesia, if provided by MD we would use modifier AA, if CRNA would use QZ.  Would we also use QS?  In my coding books, it has MAC as all service with or without medication.  I think we should add it because the provider was in the room with the patient monitoring the whole time....  We have a few different opinions on this modifier.....
What is your opinion?


----------



## danachock (Aug 25, 2014)

*anesthesia modifiers*

Yes absolutely - you will want to provide a QS modifier for a MAC. It is very common when I am coding and entering batches to see the QK for the MD and QX for the CRNA along with the QS and also the physical status modifier (P#) modifier - depending on insurance carrier. 
Thanks,
Dana Chock CPC, CCA, CANPC, CHONC
Anesthesia, Pathology & Laboratory Coder


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (Aug 26, 2014)

Using AA modifier or QZ indicates the provider (Physician Vs CRNA) whereas using modifier QS indicates the type of anesthesia (MAC). So both are different entity in usage. When both types of modifiers need to be used, use AA/QZ in the first column, and QS in the second column.

Below link provide this information.

http://wpsmedicare.com/j5macpartb/resources/modifiers/anesthesiamodifiers.shtml


----------

